# Battle Bots Comming to NORCAR!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

NORCAR has partnered with The Ohio Robot Club to bring HORD (House of Robotic Destruction) to Cleveland! The event will be held at NORCAR's track on September 24th. See www.norcarracing.com for more details! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wonder if a BRP car would survive :tongue:


----------



## AE Racer (Dec 8, 2010)

BudBartos said:


> Wonder if a BRP car would survive :tongue:


It would win. I saw these robot guys twice at Classic and they put on a cool show:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------

